# Visions of Heresy(non-limited edition format)



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

So, going through BL's 'all products' page, I find this
http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/de-visionen-der-haresie.html

$70 for a partially complete art book.
I say partially complete only because the series isn't done, so not all of the cover art is in it, plus who knows what else might change as far as lore goes in the next few years.

I have a feeling it might be a little cheaper over here in the US, only because the HH books in German are like twice the price.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

How does this book differ from 'Collected Visions' which I bought a couple of years ago?

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...gs-warhammer-40k-683070%2F%3Fpage%3D9;440;622


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

The Collected Visions books were largely based on a trading card game, and incorporated older (but great, in my humble opinion) concept artwork by John Blanche.

The new books collect the covers of the Horus Heresy series, as well as other, newer illustrations. I'm guessing older artwork is recycled, as well - but that's conjecture on my part. I would also imagine that, like the Collected Visions books, this will also serve as a primer/summary of the events shown in the novels, novellas, short stories, etc., thus far.


----------



## HamsterExAstris (Jun 15, 2013)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> I have a feeling it might be a little cheaper over here in the US, only because the HH books in German are like twice the price.
> Any thoughts?


It's definitely retailing for cheaper - I don't remember the list, but it's discounted to about $45 on Amazon.com right now.

I'm slightly disappointed at the size - I know, it's an artbook, bigger is better, but I was still hoping for A5 to match the rest of the series on my shelf.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Paceyjg said:


> How does this book differ from 'Collected Visions' which I bought a couple of years ago?
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...gs-warhammer-40k-683070%2F%3Fpage%3D9;440;622


As P. said, though as far as actual content, the new Visions book has updated lore as well. Since they have changed a decent bit of the lore since the HH book series started.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

So... besides being $260 cheaper than the limited edition was. What exactly does the non-limited edition NOT have vs the limited edition? Just a black leather slip case and a signature? Happy to pay $260 less for that.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

There is a serious overhaul of the background fluff in it. :taunt:

About the images - i have a full old Collected Visions and all HH books to date (including all limited stuff) and i could tell you - that all the images in new Visions - are the same images from old or covers from novels, except for the new image Emperor vs Horus.

Does the new background stuff (which is a synopsis of novels) costs 70 pounds or $70? Nope
That's simple greed.


----------



## HamsterExAstris (Jun 15, 2013)

Brother Subtle said:


> So... besides being $260 cheaper than the limited edition was. What exactly does the non-limited edition NOT have vs the limited edition? Just a black leather slip case and a signature? Happy to pay $260 less for that.


It won't match your copy of _MacRagge's Honour_, either, which is the main thing making me wish I'd sprung for the limited.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

HamsterExAstris said:


> It won't match your copy of _MacRagge's Honour_, either, which is the main thing making me wish I'd sprung for the limited.


The one I'm selling as soon as I get it? I don't need black leather slips for 2x retail (or 4x in the case of visions). Visions was $350 Australian for the limited. I'm buying the non limited off book depos for $75 posted... That's ridiculous over pricing for bugger all. I refuse to pay over $100 for a limited book now. Sorry BL, I've had enough. Especially since I can get it much cheaper if I just wait 12 months more and get it in hardcover anyway.


----------



## Stop Making Sense (Nov 4, 2012)

Brother Subtule,I usually B.Depo but it is $25 less on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Horus-Heresy-Visions-Alan-Merrett/dp/1849702160/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1391556938&sr=1-1&keywords=visions+of+heresy


----------



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

Stop Making Sense said:


> Brother Subtule,I usually B.Depo but it is $25 less on Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Horus-Heresy-...=1391556938&sr=1-1&keywords=visions+of+heresy


 Thanks, mate. I almost order it from B.Depo. But now I can order it from Amazon. Even with the postage and low Aussie dollar, it's still cheaper than B.Depo. You are my hero.k::good:


----------



## driller (Jul 26, 2013)

serghe said:


> Thanks, mate. I almost order it from B.Depo. But now I can order it from Amazon. Even with the postage and low Aussie dollar, it's still cheaper than B.Depo. You are my hero.k::good:


Same here. Usually Bookdepo is my source of books, but this is a DEAL! Thanks!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Stop Making Sense said:


> Brother Subtule,I usually B.Depo but it is $25 less on Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Horus-Heresy-...=1391556938&sr=1-1&keywords=visions+of+heresy


+rep!


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Picked it up from Amazon, £40 inc a discount voucher. Having seen the limited edition, I can say it's real nice, but for £150 - I'll wait for the complete edition in the future.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> Picked it up from Amazon, £40 inc a discount voucher. Having seen the limited edition, I can say it's real nice, but for £150 - I'll wait for the complete edition in the future.


My thoughts exactly.
I pre-ordered mine on friday for like $50 or so.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I for one will not get it! I'm tired of their overpricing!


----------



## Thrud (Jun 23, 2012)

Has anyone commented on the difference between this and the Collected Visions. I just noticed this is fairly cheap compared to when it first came out, and I am willing to shell out to get up-to-date as I have given up on the HH novels.

Just wondered how much had actually been updated, and if its even worth paying out.

I remember the original was based upon the card game, although the final volume seemed to have more weighty text that was not just ripped off of the back of the cards. I was hoping they had rewritten most of it in this manner (not really fussed about the updated artwork).

I have not really seen many comments from people who have both to make a comparison.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Thrud said:


> Has anyone commented on the difference between this and the Collected Visions. I just noticed this is fairly cheap compared to when it first came out, and I am willing to shell out to get up-to-date as I have given up on the HH novels.
> 
> Just wondered how much had actually been updated, and if its even worth paying out.
> 
> ...


I only have the new Collectors Edition of Visions of Heresy, but even as someone who has not read the original Collected Visions book it‘s fairly obvious that a lot of the stuff has not been touched at all. Some of the text in this book is awfully out of sync with the Heresy novels (Calth and Phall come to mind..) and new stuff that is still in progress, such as Imperium Secundus, ends very abruptly with the usual "Nothing more is known, struck from Imperial records, etc" bullshit. The dialogue is also atrociously bad (and the overall writing cringe worthy in places..). They really should have replaced it with the equivalent dialogue from the novels which is lot better and had someone actually competent at writing re-write this thing from the ground up. There are also a few of pieces of artwork that I am quite sure had been unveiled before the launch of this book that are not in it so don‘t expect a full collection of those. 

This thing feels like a money grab, and honestly, I feel somewhat ripped off having paid so much for this thing. This thing feels like it was thrown together in a hurry to bring in truckloads of money and it is fairly obvious that there is going to be an updated version somewhere down the line. Now that‘s not to say I would be displeased with my purchase, I quite like the book and it looks great on the bookshelf, so for me as a collector the money spent was acceptable, but it still does not help the feeling of having been completely screwed over. 

For 55€ I‘d say that it‘s OK, but definitely not great.


----------



## Thrud (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks

I paid £30 for the original. and it was money well spent. Obviously the writing itself was not great, but it had huge amounts of info on 40k as a whole, and tons on the HH (of which little existed in one place at the time).

Perhaps I will hold off, or wait until I can browse it in Waterstones before I make a decision.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Doelago said:


> This thing feels like a money grab, and honestly, I feel somewhat ripped off having paid so much for this thing.


I don't want to be the Devils advocate, but did you really expect anything less?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> I don't want to be the Devils advocate, but did you really expect anything less?


I, for one, expect very little of BL's products.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I, for one, expect very little of BL's products.


Me neither! Or I'm very critizing from now on when it comes to actually buying them. I will never buy anymore LE-things unless it's ADB or Dan. All others I can surely wait for.  They are not worth the money.


----------

